# Your most recent betta-related purchase?



## shmac (Jan 17, 2016)

I know we have a "what did you do with your tank today?" thread, so I thought'd be be fun to have a "what did you buy today?" thread. Because it's hard not to be excited about a new purchase!

Today I FINALLY ordered my master test kit! About five months overdue, but I did it! I have a filter in the mail as well and I'm so excited to start cycling my 10 gallon.

What have you all purchased lately that you're excited about?


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

i just won 2 bids from local auction T_T, like i dont have enough bettas yet ,just because i love the pattern on there caudals , but i am still excited for them to arrive soon lol.


*confirmed bettas hoarder*


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

another betta... he comes next week!


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

NOT another Betta LOL thank the good heavens. I placed an order for some really pretty plants but haven't paid yet x) if we're talking about the one I already paid, that'll be my 5.5 hood


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

Olivia27 said:


> NOT another Betta LOL thank the good heavens. I placed an order for some really pretty plants but haven't paid yet x) if we're talking about the one I already paid, that'll be my 5.5 hood


In my place plants are just as bad! I use plants as an excuse to blow my money. :lol:


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

A brineshrimp hatchery kit and 2 5 gallon petsmart buckets. {The buckets are for mosquito larva collection :/ }.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Another betta, from ebay. He got here on Friday :-D


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Most recently airstones to quiet the sponge filters on my desk betta tanks (husband said they were getting loud).




Witchipoo said:


> A brineshrimp hatchery kit and 2 5 gallon petsmart buckets. {The buckets are for mosquito larva collection :/ }.


If you don't want to mess with hatching check your lfs (non petsmart/petco but other lfs) for frozen baby brine shrimp soooo much easier.


----------



## LizardTheGreat (Nov 28, 2015)

I bought a bunch of silk plants for Finley's tank about a week ago(I'm planning to stock with other fish after I get it planted enough), I got him a leaf hammock as well. I bought a 3 gallon critter keeper and heater to upgrade Kabsal from his 1.5 gallon(he seemed like he needed something bigger), and a thermometer to turn Kabsal's old tank into a quarantine tank/Finley's tank while I'm quarantining the new fish


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Wow; and my mom thinks I'm a hoarder. I just met someone with close to *30* male bettas. >.< I got plants! Lemon Bacopa, Ozelot Sword, Melon Sword, Moneywort, Red Jungle Val, Anubias, Marimo! Tons! I need to fully plant my sorority. Anyone have extra Salvina Minima or Dwarf Water Lettuce?


----------



## Nox (Feb 22, 2016)

A 20 gallon long, and some hair grass.  was just gunna get the hair grass, but petco was having their dollar per gallon sale and I had been waiting for this so I could set a divided tank to save some electricity. My three boys are liking the extra 1ish gallon upgrade from their 5 gallons, and my girl is liking her new 5 gallon since I had one free for her due to the upgrade. Oh I almost forgot I got omega one flakes and sea chem prime water conditioner, and some filter cartidges for my new tank :greenyay:


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

20 gallon high, with a stand and hood. The tank came with gravel plants and a filter.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Rather that tell you, I will show you.

I already had the cube, so I went out and got all the plants in it.


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

I ordered two Anubias Pinto White plants, they are coming from Germany! Yay!

:thumbsup:


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

A bucket, and a packet of sphagnum moss. Both of which came from the local hardware store.


----------



## lokabrenna (Mar 30, 2016)

Brand new 225L aquarium, being delivered today. Gonna be a fun few months getting this thing scaped and planted up. (๑✧◡✧๑) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Three silk plants for my betta's rather bare tank. I can't fit them all in though I want to so much!


----------



## Vrisnem (Jan 25, 2016)

Got a new 25W AquaOne heater in the mail today (an upgrade from a 15W Interpet Nano Deltamini) along with some new gravel for Paris' side of the divided tank. It's a lovely purple colour.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

2 bunches of water sprite/Lace fern (love it),also ordered some NLS Thera A pellets for my boys to try.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

I got two, 2.5 gallon tanks and a handful of plants. Silk and real. This was a last week during Petcos sale. The banana plants already have new growth. I technically bought a gorgeous pure white import betta and adopted two with it. I already had a tank waiting and needed the new tanks for the new family members.


----------



## PiratePupTN (Apr 10, 2016)

I purchased a heater for my 10gl tank. Tying to collect the bits one by one. I will get it set up eventually. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

I wish I could say "a ceramic log". But nope. My latest purchase is this:


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

You gonna keep him?  you should.

A new $90 Finnex FugeRay Planted+ light for my 20. :3 also, almost $100 in plants. 8D


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

$90?! Holy hell mine was $40! Do you have the 24/7 version?


----------



## firewood04 (Dec 24, 2015)

I brought home a white EE rescue named Horton with real bad popeye and my first ever plants that I actually went to Petco to get. I bought an Aquatic Combo of Dracaena Spathiphullum Ophiopogon Syngonium. 2 batches for both of my 10 gallons that I am having trouble cycling and I hope that the plants will help. Also some Stress Zyme. My purchase before was silk plants so that I am going to mix the real and silk for the time being.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

@Olivia Nope. I was just going to get the plain ol' Planted+ off Amazon. Where'd you get yours?


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

@firewood: good luck with everything  riparium is fun. I heard.

@TFT: well, my LFS. It's the planted+ Clip-on version. You sure you can't fit a stingray instead? Aquavibrant.com sells them at a decent price ($22 including shipping for the 12" one)


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Ah, the clip. I want the full-on overhead one. :3 it's 30".


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

Just bought some Pygmy Crypt, Golden Anubias Nana, Anubias Coffeefolia and Green Temple for my main tank; now I just need to go searching for a nice king betta to put in it. More excited about the anubias, this will complete my anubias collection for now


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Nice. I wanna collect Swords, my LFS has a wide collection. :3


----------



## Scarlettfishes45 (Mar 7, 2016)

I got some new plants and decorations for Penny's tank as well as some new gravel.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

My last purchase was last night for Prazipro, that is last on the list for medication for my Betta First Aid Kit, well, except a good ich medication (if anyone can recommend one to me?)


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I used Kordon's Ich Guard. :3


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks!! I'll go check it out!!


----------



## firewood04 (Dec 24, 2015)

*My last purchase: Scammed by Petsmart Aquatic Plants...*

I just realized I got scammed by Petsmart. That Aquatic Combo I bought is full of plants that are not really Aquarium plants. These were in a dedicated to plants tank too! I feel so dumb for buying these because I was looking at actual Aquarium plants in the gel and because this tank was dedicated to plants I thought ohh this is great, 3 different kinds of plants to help me get a good start on my 10 gallon at a good price...OH BOY!!!

I don't get to go inland again for a long time and my LPS has plants but they do not look healthy so I guess I am out of luck. 

So do not buy these Aquatic Combos like I did!


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

firewood04 said:


> I just realized I got scammed by Petsmart. That Aquatic Combo I bought is full of plants that are not really Aquarium plants. These were in a dedicated to plants tank too! I feel so dumb for buying these because I was looking at actual Aquarium plants in the gel and because this tank was dedicated to plants I thought ohh this is great, 3 different kinds of plants to help me get a good start on my 10 gallon at a good price...OH BOY!!!
> 
> I don't get to go inland again for a long time and my LPS has plants but they do not look healthy so I guess I am out of luck.
> 
> So do not buy these Aquatic Combos like I did!


Don't you hate when that happens? :/

I try not to buy plants I don't know about anymore because of this reason.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

firewood04 said:


> I just realized I got scammed by Petsmart. That Aquatic Combo I bought is full of plants that are not really Aquarium plants. These were in a dedicated to plants tank too! I feel so dumb for buying these because I was looking at actual Aquarium plants in the gel and because this tank was dedicated to plants I thought ohh this is great, 3 different kinds of plants to help me get a good start on my 10 gallon at a good price...OH BOY!!!
> 
> I don't get to go inland again for a long time and my LPS has plants but they do not look healthy so I guess I am out of luck.
> 
> So do not buy these Aquatic Combos like I did!


OMG I'm so sorry! I noticed that your last post about the plant combo is full of non aquatic plants which is why I said "riparium is fun". I swear I thought that's what you're gonna do. I should've pointed it out  I'm sorry. 

But hey! You can still do riparium! Draceana is a gorgeous, gorgeous plant.


----------



## firewood04 (Dec 24, 2015)

Crash, I really hate it when it happens! I felt really dumb! I mean you would assume that plants in the bottom of an tank full of other plants would mean that they would grow in a tank right? Not when you are at Petco, I guess!

Oliva, Dracaena is a beautiful plant which is why I bought the bundle actually. I am debating taking it back next time I travel inland in a week or so or just planting it in a pot and having an interesting potted plant. Then I need to have the bamboo and the peace lillies in pots too so Your idea of a riparium is intriguing too!


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

This is my latest, I guess A Betta is Betta related, I now have 2.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

I bought a nice tub of Riccia today to try in Tike's tank.It is so lushy green and is like a little pancake floating on top,lol.As soon as I put it in his tank Tike rushed over and was under it for ages checking it out.He is the only one of my boys who likes making bubble nests so I am hoping he makes one underneath it.


----------



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

I just brought 4Kgs of black gravel for Sasuke. First time with black gravel and black background.


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

A new tank. Dammit.


----------



## TankAddict (Apr 7, 2016)

I haven't ordered it yet, but I am seriously contemplating new mossballs and a different driftwood that could maybe allow for a couple of shrimp in the future.
Top priority is to get a floating plant though to provide a shaded refuge spot.


----------



## TankAddict (Apr 7, 2016)

Just bought one of those leaf hammock things on eBay.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Picked up a pack of plant bulbs from Petco yesterday


----------



## Engel (Jan 27, 2016)

Bought a new air pump and sponge filter for one of my tanks.


----------



## Miss Bad Wolf (Mar 18, 2016)

I got an air stone set, a betta ceramic log, a betta log, and a siphon for small tanks.
The siphon has this thing that helps me get it ready without having a mouthful of fish water.


----------



## Vrisnem (Jan 25, 2016)

Honestly stuff I should have already owned. Was a nice day so took a walk to the pet shop and back.


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

Bought some more Anubias last night...because who can have too much Anubias? :lol: 

Running out of variations that I really like though, if I could just find a cheap var. Stardust I would be complete <3


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

You can never have too much anubias! I just keep buying more and more... Anddd I may have ordered a new 5-gallon tank today in the hopes of getting a female betta someday soon. It was on sale and I had coupons! How was I to resist?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shmac (Jan 17, 2016)

Oh man, I've blown a bit of money. :x

My sponge filters arrived in the mail sooner than I thought, so I went ahead and purchased an air pump so I can start to set up my 10 gallon! I also decided to take a chance on a "like new" adjustable heater...Amazon says that it should just have some damaged packaging. But eight bucks for a $30 heater....I'll send it back if it's no good, but I wanna see what this is about! Lol.

Also grabbed some airline tubing and some gravel from walmart. I'm so close to setting this tank up...air pump arrives tomorrow!

My next plan of action is to get a million plants. Goodbye, money.


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

shmac said:


> my next plan of action is to get a million plants. Goodbye, money.



lol!


----------



## Timothy Swimmie fishykin (Nov 30, 2015)

I got a betta fish, a tank and a snail


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

I picked up two mini sponge filters and a pack of airline tees yesterday.


----------



## firewood04 (Dec 24, 2015)

Just bought 2 anubias and 3 marimo moss balls and 4" Wisteria. I am trying to plant 2 10 gallons for my boys!


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> You can never have too much anubias! I just keep buying more and more.


I agree, I just got 2 more nice bits, Like I don't have enough already.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Ordered more Riccia tubs.Love it!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

More biomedia and some pellets


----------



## Firework246 (Jan 3, 2016)

Got new food,air pump,tubing,and an airstone and am going to DIY a filter for a very special betta of mine. Goodbye, energy and sanity


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Craft mesh and report covers to make tank dividers.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Hagen AquaClear 20... hope it's a good filter


----------



## arthurthebetta (Feb 3, 2016)

Three more bettas lol


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

Light ballast and more prime.


----------



## Vrisnem (Jan 25, 2016)

This beauty! Nabbed him on eBay this afternoon. He's coming Wednesday. <3


----------



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

A new 20L tank, driftwood, Java Moss, heater, thermometer and a 1L cube for photoshoots and so I have something to put them in other than a cup during big water changes.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Olivia27 said:


> Hagen AquaClear 20... hope it's a good filter


HOB filters are great and your model seems to have a flow adjustment knob on it, heres a tip, fill all the space behind the sponge with media of your choice, 

Kinda like this


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks for the tip! I don't know where to get those ceramic rings people seem to always have. I do have filter pad though!


----------



## Vrisnem (Jan 25, 2016)

Took the plunge today and finally bought live plants. I regret not picking up more to be honest I can't believe what a big difference just trading out a couple of plastic BiOrb plants for live plants has made!! :-o

And, uhh, a new betta doesn't count if I wasn't the one to pay for him... right? :mrgreen:


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

I ordered 1 gallon of excel because it was cheaper that way.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Kaxen said:


> I ordered 1 gallon of excel because it was cheaper that way.


You can get a gallon!?









As far as me, I bought 100 pcs. of IAL.


----------



## Miss Bad Wolf (Mar 18, 2016)

I bought some Omega one Betta buffet Pellets


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Crossroads said:


> You can get a gallon!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah! Kensfish sells gallons of excel for the cheapest I could find. And it qualifies for free shipping too.


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

I have PraziPro coming in the mail today and picked up some water Sprite and rotala yesterday


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I bought a crowntail female


----------



## NightStars (Apr 2, 2013)

A male betta


----------



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

A Japanese mountain path ornament thing for Kirito


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

$160 bucks on 2 Clea helena.


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

NickAu said:


> $160 bucks on 2 Clea helena.


Yikes, that seems pricey!


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

they are quite rare in Australia. ( Not allowed )


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

NickAu said:


> they are quite rare in Australia. ( Not allowed )


Ah right. How did you get around that?

Freshwater shrimp is illegal here (South Africa) - only illegal to import. If you PER CHANCE happen to already have freshwater shrimp, it's legal to sell. Bizarre.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Technically Red Cherry shrimp and Crystal shrimp are not legal in Australia also but you can legally buy them,



> How did you get around that?


I know a guy who knows a guy type of thing. Marimo Moss balls are also illegal here buy you can buy them on ebay, Go figure, They are about 30 bucks each.

See here
http://www.bettafish.com/142-other-fish/692842-assassin-snails.html


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

Moss balls are illegal? Do they pose a risk to your local aquatic flora?


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Something to do with them being endangered in the wild, true Marimo moss balls grow real slow and can live for up to 100 years, They are not really suitable for tropical aquariums, They are also not moss at all but algae, And any algae eater will love them.


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

That's really interesting. You learn something new every day!


----------



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

Zelda got a new sleek black nano LED light...I love it, and so does she, it's not as bright as the ones in the boys' tanks and it really brings out her colour.


----------



## xBanditcatx (Feb 2, 2016)

My most recent betta-related purchase was another....betta. Yup. I need help. I Went into Petsmart to get some bedding for my gerbils, came out with a female betta. To be fair, Calypso was too pretty to be left behind.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

I bought an outlet timer. LEAVING THE PLANTED+ CLIPLIGHT ON TOO LONG AND GROWING MORE HAIR ALGAE NO MORE. 

>_> I love the Planted+ but with great light comes great algae and responsibility.


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

Kaxen said:


> I bought an outlet timer. LEAVING THE PLANTED+ CLIPLIGHT ON TOO LONG AND GROWING MORE HAIR ALGAE NO MORE.
> 
> 
> 
> >_> I love the Planted+ but with great light comes great algae and responsibility.




I just bought the same clip light, how long were you leaving it on where it was causing algae growth? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Autumncrossing said:


> I just bought the same clip light, how long were you leaving it on where it was causing algae growth?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Over 8 hours, like up to 12 hours if I'm being especially absent minded.


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

I just got the same light! My glass lid is coming today. Have you ever tried doing two short photo periods? I want to try but I don't know if the betta and plants will like it


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

I've tried breaking up the photo period, but nothing happened except that I doubled the chances I'd forget to hit the switch.... oTL


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

sabrinah said:


> I just got the same light! My glass lid is coming today. Have you ever tried doing two short photo periods? I want to try but I don't know if the betta and plants will like it


I have a different light but I use a split lighting period: 2 hours in the morning, 6 hour siesta during the day, then another 5 hours on. This is during the summer, in winter I make the siesta slightly shorter (since there's very little daylight). Plants and fish are doing fine.


----------



## Francis the Docile Dragon (Apr 20, 2016)

A Blue Mystery Snail who's still in quarantine. 

And from what I saw a few pages back, he is going to eat our Moss Balls? Is this right? :surprise:


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

What else? Plants...and lots of them. Pretty soon none of the fish will have room to swim!


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Two softball-sized marimo balls and a couple wabbit snails. Oh! And some white worms! Very excited to receive them next week for my betta fry!


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Eheim 150 canister filter(it's for the 40 but Lillian is there sooo technically for a betta? Ish?
Red Myrio and Alternanthera for all of the tanks.


----------



## Francis the Docile Dragon (Apr 20, 2016)

kitkat67 said:


> ... wabbit snails.


Are... are they wascally?


----------



## bugaboolovesu (May 23, 2016)

Today I bought my 5th betta, like I'm not a hoarder already. T.T Don't know how I feel about him yet as he flares at everything. Especially me. Why Ponyo, why?


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

A cute little VT boy that I saw, walked away from, then picked up the next day. He's young and feisty with bright red fins and a royal blue body.


----------



## xBanditcatx (Feb 2, 2016)

A grizzle crowntail from my LFS. 
Walked by, turned around, picked him up and paid.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

My latest purchase is my very beautiful and very big new giant HMPK boy Baron!  He is so lovely and is HUGE,I thought my other giant boys were big but he makes them look little.He is so sweet and lovely too.He is white with some dark blue on his body and tail and has big pink lips and blue eyes.He is GORGEOUS! Love him! :mrgreen:


----------



## shmac (Jan 17, 2016)

Picked up a nice piece of mopani wood from petco today! It was on sale, too! Had no idea when I took it up to the register, was a nice surprise when it was a few dollars less than I expected. ^^ Can't wait to start decorating and planting my 10 gallon.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

I didn't buy anything, but unpacking from college I rediscovered a nice chunk of mopani wood I had squirreled away for future purposes...


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

I picked up 25 pounds of nat geo black sand, two big beautiful grass type plants, can't recall the name at the moment, a big bundle of anacharis and two nerites. At least three tanks are getting rescaped this week!


----------



## MissBlueHen (Jun 2, 2016)

Prime, a heater, StressGuard, NLS food, and Stability. I am just starting out, plan to buy my tank/gravel/plants/etc tomorrow and get it set up.


----------



## bigbucknc1 (May 19, 2016)

Bought a gallon of vinager and an apple for my vinager eel cultures that arrived 4 days early😆


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

bigbucknc1 said:


> Bought a gallon of vinager and an apple for my vinager eel cultures that arrived 4 days early😆


I had a few mL of vinegar eel culture left in the tube they came in from February and I just discovered it last month....alive! Sealed in an air-tight container with only the **** they came in for four months!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

@Polkadot You _have_ to post a picture of him!!


I just used comission money (what would I do without it?!) to buy a Hydor Theo 25 watt heater!! After I get paid for my next commission, I'll be buying a Tetra 1.5 gal kit, either for Ollie or Amethyst.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

DangerousAngel said:


> @Polkadot You _have_ to post a picture of him!!


Hi DangerousAngel..here he is. :mrgreen:


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Polkadot said:


> Hi DangerousAngel..here he is. :mrgreen:


Oh my goodness, he is so beautiful!! I love him! <3


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Bought some aquascaping tweezers and this female for my next span adventure!


----------



## Francis the Docile Dragon (Apr 20, 2016)

polkadot said:


> hi dangerousangel..here he is. :mrgreen:




is that a mustache???!!!!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I got a koi HMPK! Just brought him home a second ago, he's still in his baggie


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

fleetfish said:


> I got a koi HMPK! Just brought him home a second ago, he's still in his baggie




Pictures or it never happened!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chelzzer (Jan 6, 2016)

Most recent betta related purchase... was yet another betta! lol
She has been named Ruby by my boyfriend, whom also happened to pick her out.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Here's my little dude - forgive the fact that he's in a flower vase, I am setting up a tank tomorrow


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

fleetfish said:


> Here's my little dude - forgive the fact that he's in a flower vase, I am setting up a tank tomorrow




Aww! He's so cute 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales (Aug 24, 2015)

My most recent betta purchase was my HM betta Campbell! I didn't set out to buy a fish that day but I saw the handsome thing in a little cup frowning at me and...well, you know. He's now in my house. It's my birthday today (June 12) so I called him my early birthday present to myself. I also bought him a heater and some substrate.


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

Polkadot said:


> Hi DangerousAngel..here he is. :mrgreen:


My gourd, he is a stunner! Where did you purchase him from? :-o


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

DangerousAngel said:


> Oh my goodness, he is so beautiful!! I love him! <3


Thanks! :-D He is super beautiful in person,my camera does not do him justice. He is a really lovely boy and such a big softie.He makes my other giant boys look so small,he is huge.





Francis the Docile Dragon said:


> is that a mustache???!!!!


Yes it sure is,he has a perfect little black mustache. It makes him look very posh. :mrgreen:





Crash said:


> My gourd, he is a stunner! Where did you purchase him from? :-o


Thank you! As soon as I saw him I grabbed him quick,lol. I bought him from an Aquarium shop here in Australia,it was my first visit there and they had the most bettas I have ever seen here in one shop.So many giants too,I just fell in love with him as soon as I saw him. :thumbsup:


----------



## PinkBetta (Apr 2, 2016)

A little leaf bed for my betta to lay on and bloodworm, daphina and mysis.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

This guy


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales (Aug 24, 2015)

I went out to PetSmart during lunch hour today.. I bought a 3 gallon tank, a skull hideaway ornament, a "beware of bettas" sign that suction cups to the back wall of your aquarium, a little tree ornament (also with the suction cup), a tank thermometer, a treasure chest bubbler ornament powered by an air pump, and lastly a Finding Dory ornament that has Dory and Nemo. I had just set out to get the 3 gallon tank and thermometer for Campbell, but ended up spoiling him (and also his betta adoptive siblings) half to death already. Cam's been here literally a day and a half and I'm already opening my wallet in every pet store for him haha


----------



## Amberjp (Apr 28, 2016)

My most recent purchase was really big, I'm currently in the midst of setting up a divided 20 gal tank 

Will be purchasing more things though, like real plants, a canopy & maybe some more decorations, plus the bettas

Now all i'm waiting for is my dividers and filters to arrive(estimated about june 21 or july 14th D

Here;s the pictures, cost me about $150(my LFS was having a sale  )


----------



## Armin (Jun 13, 2016)

A 2.5 tank (in hopes a smaller tank helps Rhydian with his tail biting >~<) and a new butterfly double tail. I walked into the store and long after I had left I kept thinking about him. He's a light pink/white with a blue shine to him ;u; Total of about $50... gonna go back and get some plants tho... >~<


----------



## NightStars (Apr 2, 2013)

My most recent betta related purchase was driftwood.


----------



## FishytheFish (Aug 21, 2014)

My most recent betta related purchases were a new faux foreground plant for my 10 gallon and a new betta, a DTHMPK. He's currently racing around his tank as I type, as he is wont to do.


----------



## shmac (Jan 17, 2016)

My ten-gallon is just about cycled, so I went ahead and bought a new light, since all I have right now is a canopy. Next on my list is a net (god...there's so much cat hair in my tank. I've done a few water changes and it's STILL THERE.)


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

Ordered some actual aquarium silicone in black to re-seal my polygonal tank. Last silicone I got had mold-inhibitor in it (wasn't listed in the additives :/ ) and almost killed Fuji when I put him in the tank, was almost certain he wasn't going to make it (he couldn't swim for 2 days and kept laying on his side breathing quickly with some crazy fin-fusing/melt going on) but he made a full recovery, amazingly strong little guy!

Also going to be rebuilding a 2.5 for my desk. I will be ordering some floaters soon for all of my tank-building endeavors


----------



## Vrisnem (Jan 25, 2016)

Today I bought a few rocks, a dozen live plants, and three new bettas (a boy and two girls)! :smile2:


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

-lots of plants from Bama Plants
-blue mystery snails
-olive nerite snails
-red cherry shrimp
-mini sponge filters
-bubble mailers and tubes to mail out snail and microworm orders

Bama Plants has a really nice selection for pretty decent prices, watch out for shipping though!


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales (Aug 24, 2015)

Bought a Zoo Med floating Betta log for Campbell's natural themed tank. Poor thing is terrified of me and everything else. I can see him swimming happily around his tank but the second I get close he darts behind the filter, underneath a plant, if he fits, he's hiding there. He seemed to like hiding behind the filter, because it's up close to the water surface, but as I don't want the filter to suck him up somehow I bought him the Betta log to hide in. Literally the second I put it in he swam in to hide. Glad he loves it, but I hope one day he can trust me.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

My most recent purchase were my cultures of fry food micro worms vinager eels and banana worms setting up to breed


----------



## Vrisnem (Jan 25, 2016)

Stress coat as I knew I forgot something important yesterday.


----------



## Miss Bad Wolf (Mar 18, 2016)

I was thinking of getting more bettas today but it never went past the thinking stage as I could not bring up enough energy to walk to the Petsmart near where I was.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Zoo-med floating mirror, Northfin pellets and ... a new VT fella.


----------



## chelzzer (Jan 6, 2016)

okay.. this time it's my moms fault! took a quick peek at my local LFS and mentioned that i'd been eyeing up a particular fish for the last few weeks. 
next thing i know she has him sitting at the checkout! this is why you always have a spare tank laying around lol

not sure why nobody scooped him up and he sat there so long. just needs a name now!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

He's goregous! 


Started planning a "Tank Rack" for my boys. I think it's time to updrade them from 5.5 & 2.5


----------



## jxssa (Jun 9, 2016)

Just bought two 1.5 gal. to use as quarantine tanks if need be. Might decide to try my hand at doing the live plant thing in them in the mean time. I saw two beautiful koi bettas at Petco and somehow resisted, though I'm considering two more 5 gal. Fluvals as a result. 

I think all my friends and family are sick of hearing about my fish. I'm glad this place exists because I'm thrilled about the two new tanks and the prospect of live plants.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

My next purchase is going to be horn wart for my baby guppies to hide in, and if I'm lucky 2 new females to add to my sorority


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

I've had an extra 6.6 gallon planted tank waiting to be filled, so today I went to buy a betta for it. About a week ago I noticed a lovely red delta tail at the LFS, so that's who I was planning to get - if he was still there.

Well... he was, but completely clamped up and absolutely miserable looking, just floating aimlessly in his cup. Which is odd, since all other bettas looked fine. I felt really bad for the poor guy; I couldn't leave him there to die, so I brought him home.

He's been in the heated and planted 6.6 gallon for a few hours now and seems to be getting slowly better. He is swimming around more and more, checking things out and when I gave him three tiny pellets he gobbled them up and begged for more.

Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

2 new girls and a bunch of hornwort


----------



## Eduielil (Jun 29, 2016)

My second betta, a RTHM with a blue body and mustard tail, with some blue trim. Luckily I already had the tank, filter and light, but I still ended up purchasing the works for him, silk plants, a hideaway hole, a heater, a thermometer, some nice rocks to go over his gravel and three Marimos to keep him company until the tank is fully cycled and I can add a snail. He should arrive on Saturday. I'm so excited!


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Ordered some anubias and it arrived today. The stench opening the box was indescribable. The bag with the plants was squishy and all the plants were rotten.


----------



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

Since my brother-in-law's ferts killed most of my plants, today I got...new Lace Fern and Scarlet Ludwigia for all three of my babies. They are loving it.


----------



## Eduielil (Jun 29, 2016)

Another new heater. The one I received yesterday for my second 3g set-up doesn't seem to be working and since I'm getting my new boy on Saturday, I had to overnight another one. All I can say is, thank goodness for Amazon Prime.


----------



## Miss Bad Wolf (Mar 18, 2016)

My newest fish purchase was a platy pair for my twenty high. I need to get a new hood for it so I can put real plants for the baby platies that I hope will happen.

Not really Betta related though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

_Just _bought root tabs as I seem to have lost my bag-o-tabs.
Got new omega one betta pellets as I have a habit of spilling loosing pellets >.<
And at the beginning of the week I got my hands on a red tiger lotus (which I am getting the root tabs for)


----------



## Bobioden (Dec 23, 2015)

Bought 2 small pieces of Anubias Stardust.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

My two new Betta girls arrived today! The lighting in the photos was apparently poor because the colors are ... off.. I almost cried seeing the one I thought was black and green she is actually a black orchid HM! I was so happy! Accidental perfect project buy lol. The other isn't orange and red but a BIG HM Cambodian girl 

The orchid is really perky active , the Cambo it's a little lathagic but ok she probably needed a bigger container (How the seller got them into water bottles to ship them I will never know)


----------



## Eduielil (Jun 29, 2016)

Well, I just had a mini LFS splurge. I picked up frozen bloodworms, a gravel vac and some little toy thing called a betta buddy that I probably will never end up using. Unfortunately, they didn't have Prime or the Omega betta pellets I wanted, so I purchased those on Amazon. Oh and I had to get a few honey sticks for my guinea pig, Felix. I think he's feeling a little jealous lately with all this "fishy" business going on. Sorry. That was a terrible, terrible joke.


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

MysticSky22301 said:


> My two new Betta girls arrived today! The lighting in the photos was apparently poor because the colors are ... off.. I almost cried seeing the one I thought was black and green she is actually a black orchid HM! I was so happy! Accidental perfect project buy lol. The other isn't orange and red but a BIG HM Cambodian girl
> 
> 
> 
> The orchid is really perky active , the Cambo it's a little lathagic but ok she probably needed a bigger container (How the seller got them into water bottles to ship them I will never know)




Woah shipped in a water bottle? Sounds crazy but maybe that's a decent idea? I'm always afraid those little plastic bags might pop. Maybe they netting them and then plopped them in. I'm fascinated now lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Autumncrossing said:


> Woah shipped in a water bottle? Sounds crazy but maybe that's a decent idea? I'm always afraid those little plastic bags might pop. Maybe they netting them and then plopped them in. I'm fascinated now lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been asking around if anyone has shipped in bottles before. I have been hoarding seltzer bottles since December because I thought it would be a fantastic idea to ship my babies in! Safer and cheaper than bags!

One word: funnel


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Autumncrossing said:


> Woah shipped in a water bottle? Sounds crazy but maybe that's a decent idea? I'm always afraid those little plastic bags might pop. Maybe they netting them and then plopped them in. I'm fascinated now lol.


Well as big as the Cambo is I'm surprised she fit without getting hurt! She was too big to sit at the bottom of the bottle comfortably. They were packed INCREDIBLY well with almost no chance to get injured the bottles were bubble wrapped and in heavy cardboard tubes and those were bubble wrapped AND in a padded envelope with live fish warnings all over it it was like those box-inside-a-box-inside-a-box trick gifts at Christmas or Russian nesting dolls o.o the orchid is actually the least stressed fish I've ever gotten in the mail


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

#firstclassfish


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

Bought some Hydro sp. Japan, Rotala Colorata and DWL the other day for my snail tank. Also ordered a new heater, adjustable this time cause the water in my snail tank is kinda low for them...oh! and a ordered a betta poster for the barren walls of my bedroom 

Got a new Koi betta and a super cheap Dragon stone (only $5!) today while out at a fish store 30 or so minutes from my house.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I can attend doing it with smaller fish but not full sized ones o.o guppies would ship well that way with a couple in the little bottles


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

MysticSky22301 said:


> I can attend doing it with smaller fish but not full sized ones o.o guppies would ship well that way with a couple in the little bottles


I have 1L sized bottles and I can see a giant shipping comfortably in one.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Yeah KitKat I can too as long as they can fit through the opening lol


----------



## zmeflyby (May 21, 2016)

I just saved a red DT from petco today......


----------



## bugaboolovesu (May 23, 2016)

I found this little guy at the pet store 2 days ago and I had to bring him home...there was another one there I'm planning on picking up Monday who is a pearl color.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

Oh my goodness!! I love his spots  so cute! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bugaboolovesu (May 23, 2016)

He may be cute Autumn but he has quite the attitude lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

Ordered 50 almond leaves from eBay - local stores ask way too much for a handful of dry leaves...


----------



## Eduielil (Jun 29, 2016)

Bought a small piece of driftwood for one of the tanks on eBay yesterday, along with two small anubias plants.


----------



## Darius359au (Apr 12, 2014)

Bought a new heater for the partitioned tank - coldest night of winter so far here , dropped to 2C and of course the heater decided to die - even with towels wrapped around the tank to try and keep it warm everytime I checked it the temp had dropped , went from 26C down to 19 :frown2:, had two fish not looking very happy with it getting chilly in the morning.


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

A handful of amazon frogbit.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

I have a corner of my 20 long where I am hoarding my precious forgbit. I has many babies now. ^~^


----------



## Muthu (Jun 24, 2016)

I am on a betta collecting spree and I have collected 14 bettas so far. I have also bought 1.5G tanks for each of them.(I know it is small but I cannot afford bigger tanks since I am keeping so many). Yesterday I bought one orange fancy plakat and a black with two white spots. They are just two to three months old and tiny and beautiful.


----------



## Muthu (Jun 24, 2016)

Here are their pics


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

kitkat67 said:


> I have a corner of my 20 long where I am hoarding my precious forgbit. I has many babies now. ^~^


I spread it out in all three tanks, so I'm hoping at least some of them will survive. Might have to make a corral for them in the 33g, since the flow is quite high.

_*fingers crossed*_


----------



## Eduielil (Jun 29, 2016)

My new betta, who was technically a birthday present. His name is Orion. (Pic attached below was taken by seller.)


----------



## Miss Bad Wolf (Mar 18, 2016)

I got a mirror from dollar tree for my betta and myself


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bevsies (Feb 11, 2016)

Plaannnnts


----------



## kanped (Jul 4, 2016)

Heard the paint peels off the pre-made betta logs, so...


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Muthu said:


> I am on a betta collecting spree and I have collected 14 bettas so far. I have also bought 1.5G tanks for each of them.(I know it is small but I cannot afford bigger tanks since I am keeping so many). Yesterday I bought one orange fancy plakat and a black with two white spots. They are just two to three months old and tiny and beautiful.



I have15 adults don't feel bad that's not counting the who knows how many fry 3 of my 7 boys are in those jars until I can get a 10 and dividers or 3, 3g tanks for them my 8 girls are all in a 10 sorority ( introducing the girl I spawned in a net breeder later) 

On to my purchase. I bought 32oz deli cups for jarring aggressive male fry later on. They will also be good to sell my babies to local buyers in for the trip home


----------



## Miss Bad Wolf (Mar 18, 2016)

today I almost bought a female betta but got a corydora and a platy pair instead.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

MysticSky22301 said:


> I have15 adults don't feel bad that's not counting the who knows how many fry 3 of my 7 boys are in those jars until I can get a 10 and dividers or 3, 3g tanks for them my 8 girls are all in a 10 sorority ( introducing the girl I spawned in a net breeder later)
> 
> On to my purchase. I bought 32oz deli cups for jarring aggressive male fry later on. They will also be good to sell my babies to local buyers in for the trip home


I have 17. 15 adults 2 babies

Most recently bought a chocolate Dalmatian vt


----------



## firewood04 (Dec 24, 2015)

kanped said:


> Heard the paint peels off the pre-made betta logs, so...


That's what I have been using in all my tanks. They don't hurt their tails and my Bettas seem to love them. They are definitely cost effective too! I just bought 2 more to add to the tanks myself...


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

A new boy. I dubbed him "Akuma" which translates to "Devil" in Japanese. He's (I think) a Copper Devil HM.


----------



## Muthu (Jun 24, 2016)

MysticSky22301 said:


> I have15 adults don't feel bad that's not counting the who knows how many fry 3 of my 7 boys are in those jars until I can get a 10 and dividers or 3, 3g tanks for them my 8 girls are all in a 10 sorority ( introducing the girl I spawned in a net breeder later)
> 
> On to my purchase. I bought 32oz deli cups for jarring aggressive male fry later on. They will also be good to sell my babies to local buyers in for the trip home


I thought I was crazy to keep so many bettas. 
Okay now the fun part.

I have one female yellow Halfmoon. I just tried breeding her with a solid white halfmoon and it worked. This is my first attempt in breeding. I tried the Thai way of breeding. The eggs hatched yesterday and the dad is taking good care of the fries.He is working tirelessly and rebuilding the nest and bringing the fries back that swim away from nest. 

So this is how it is done the thai way, condition the bettas (I always feed them nutrition food so I didn't need to do any prior conditioning). Put the male in a plastic container, put a dried Indian almond leave. Let the female and male get to know each other for sometime and then introduce the female.it took exactly 4 days for me to get the fries.

This is the dad









And this is the mom









I will share the pics of the fries later..they are too small now


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I just bred my marble dragon Delta tail pokey and a new girl who's an orchid hm with irid scales. I'm at free swimming stage with my little guys also my first spawn. I'm feeding vinager eels because they wanted Nothing to do with micro worms on the bottom -_-


----------



## Muthu (Jun 24, 2016)

MysticSky22301 said:


> I just bred my marble dragon Delta tail pokey and a new girl who's an orchid hm with irid scales. I'm at free swimming stage with my little guys also my first spawn. I'm feeding vinager eels because they wanted Nothing to do with micro worms on the bottom -_-


Kindly share pics of parents if possible 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

They are in the spawn logs ^^ the first page makes it look like I scraped the breeding because my original choice female was x-factor :/ 

http://www.bettafish.com/148-betta-...e-hmpk-marble-dragon-delta-5.html#post7526761


----------



## Muthu (Jun 24, 2016)

MysticSky22301 said:


> They are in the spawn logs ^^ the first page makes it look like I scraped the breeding because my original choice female was x-factor :/
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com/148-betta-...e-hmpk-marble-dragon-delta-5.html#post7526761


Saw them. They look pretty.



Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Muthu (Jun 24, 2016)

In general, I see lot of VT betta pics posted by people. Is it the preferred one or is that what the stores sell mostly?.. personally I like halfmoons over VT

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ChocoBetta (May 19, 2016)

A lovely Koi betta named Geode, along with a filter and heater for him, and a new plant that Orion owned before his untimely death.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

A beautiful little marble HM lady, I just couldn't resist her. Not too sure of her name quite yet. She's a green marble, mostly white for now but she has some green and red poking through. I also got new plants, a heater, and a filter for the 10g.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

A Finnex Stingray + glass canopy, Tetra Whisper 10 air pump & airline tubing, corner sponge filter, anddddddd.. I think that's it. $70 down the drain in 3 minutes LOL.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Oh! I also got 4 Panda Cories, making it 8. I'm not sure one will live long, because it has a spinal deformity. The deformity doesn't hamper it's ability to eat or swim, but... Yeah. I'll let him live until he shows signs of it being an actual disability.


----------



## Muthu (Jun 24, 2016)

ChocoBetta said:


> A lovely Koi betta named Geode, along with a filter and heater for him, and a new plant that Orion owned before his untimely death.


Pls share pics

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Muthu (Jun 24, 2016)

fleetfish said:


> A beautiful little marble HM lady, I just couldn't resist her. Not too sure of her name quite yet. She's a green marble, mostly white for now but she has some green and red poking through. I also got new plants, a heater, and a filter for the 10g.


Pics pls

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## kanped (Jul 4, 2016)

firewood04 said:


> That's what I have been using in all my tanks. They don't hurt their tails and my Bettas seem to love them. They are definitely cost effective too! I just bought 2 more to add to the tanks myself...


Hey, can I ask how you float your tunnels (if you do)? I figured a fishing float would work but nope, straight down. I saw someone here using a pool noodle and epoxy but those aren't really a thing over here, apparently; Amazon has noodles for like £8 a piece but they're not hollow, so not ideal. According to mythbusters maths, 3 ping pong balls could float it but that was in saltwater so... I dunno.


----------



## firewood04 (Dec 24, 2015)

I haven't floated mine. They just go on the bottom like hides or stand upright but now you got me thinking about this and I will see what I can come up with...have you googled it?

Some interesting info:
Minnesota Fish Keepers Forum ? View topic - do ABS (black plastic pipe) pieces float?

why does some pvc pipe float and some doesnt? | MonsterFishKeepers.com

No article on how to make the pvc pipe float that sinks, only how to make the pvc pipe sink instead of float. These articles say which one floats and which one doesn't...


Guess I am not much help here. Let me know what you come up with.

I just had a thought, what about some bigger fish floats for fishing to help float them. They are already rigged for fishing line and could easily hold up the pvc pipe...


----------



## kanped (Jul 4, 2016)

I'll be looking into it, anyway so I'll let you know if I find something that works. I mainly wanted it because my guy likes to sleep up at the top and I almost never see him actually resting on anything. Thought he might appreciate a chill out spot in the parts of the tank he actually uses. There will be something that works. I'm thinking I might tie a thread round it and tie it off outside the tank, so it's anchored rather than floating but stays at the right depth.


----------



## Vrisnem (Jan 25, 2016)

New gravel, decorations, plants, and an 18.5G tank.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Ordered some more Indian Almond Leaves.


----------



## Miss Bad Wolf (Mar 18, 2016)

I am thinking of getting another Betta or two at the local pet shop


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miss Bad Wolf (Mar 18, 2016)

I got two more bettas. I will photo them later after they get situated at their new home


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

ThatFishThough said:


> Oh! I also got 4 Panda Cories, making it 8. I'm not sure one will live long, because it has a spinal deformity. The deformity doesn't hamper it's ability to eat or swim, but... Yeah. I'll let him live until he shows signs of it being an actual disability.


I have one like that he's still going strong so don't count him out

I bought new tubs for my feeder cultures so they have more surface area


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

One of my cories (not the deformed one) has passed.

Someone in my big tank is getting violent, I need to figure out who it is.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

ThatFishThough said:


> One of my cories (not the deformed one) has passed.
> 
> Someone in my big tank is getting violent, I need to figure out who it is.


Depending where you got the corys from they occasionally die for no reason other than the stress of introduction ( even after a seemingly successful introduction) I had this problem until I purchased directly from a responsible breeder


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

I purchased this today:

Top Fin® Driftwood Aquarium Ornament | Ornaments | PetSmart

and they had some plants con clearance that appear soft enough for finance. I got 5 plants for under $5. The actual driftwood thingie is not as green IRL and it is just lovely. lots of areas to explore and the cory cats love it.

I am REALLY thinking of getting some more purple mystery snails on aqua bid. my old mystery snails had such personality but the ones petsmart currently has are DUDS. They hide in the back and don't surf the glass. 

And now I'm really thinking about that second tank ...just for snails.


----------



## Miss Bad Wolf (Mar 18, 2016)

I got yesterday in the mail a fake plant for my community tank. I am expecting two or three more fake plants soon. Will try to take pictures tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anne713 (Jul 18, 2014)

Got my new substrate. Going back to gravel for a while since I'm dumping the tank due to snails. It's smaller than normal tank gravel and looks very natural. It's Caribsea instant aquarium in the color Rio Grande. I plan on doing the switch once my new sponge filter gets here. It may seem silly to redo it all but I don't feel like the tank suits my new guy. I want to redo it for him.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Lots of medicine for a violent outbreak of Acute Columnaris in my 20 Long.


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

I have noticed when I am happy I sew and when I am stressed I baby my aquariums. Got a textbook for final semester and all of a sudden all I can think about is making my tanks prettier and maybe setting up other 10 gal I have as a mystery snail heaven. I did a partial water change today, lowered my water level, and turned the heat up as high as the cories can really tolerate to try to get some snail action on LOL


----------



## Anne713 (Jul 18, 2014)

Plants finally came from SNE! Currently quarantined to insure no snails. I'm super excited for the guppy grass!













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vrisnem (Jan 25, 2016)

A new gravel vacuum as mine broke during this morning's WC. :-(


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Mystery snails, my next one will be 1lb of hornwort


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

Just ordered light purple mystery snails which was followed by an amazo sword and anacharis


----------



## Dominor (Jul 24, 2016)

Sulawesi snail but my new Betta just kept attacking it, then tried nerite snails and my Betta attacked them to.

Snails popped in the community tank and bought some algae wafers and tetra pro colour.


----------



## Dominor (Jul 24, 2016)

fernielou said:


> Just ordered light purple mystery snails which was followed by an amazo sword and anacharis


Amazon swords are by far the best plant I have had, when they get bunched up just take em out and break them up to create more, happy days :grin2:


----------



## cha0z (Jul 24, 2016)

A bigger tank for my nameless betta and 2 pieces of decor plus thermometer

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miss Bad Wolf (Mar 18, 2016)

I got a nice order coming in tonight. Same day delivery by Amazon with ph down to lower the ph and some plastic plants and a ceramic log for my female betta to hide in. It looks like the same one I got for Edward which means I know it is good. I hope it does not come in right at eight fifty nine pm because it is supposed to come by nine pm. I do not like going outside after eight thirty pm and walk all the way to the front porch to get my package with the emergency ph down.

Edit I forgot to get a ph test kit.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cha0z (Jul 24, 2016)

Im planning on ordering some IAL either today or in a few days

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miss Bad Wolf (Mar 18, 2016)

My package came in at eight thirty pm. Did a water change with the ph down so when I go to pet shop tomorrow to test the water it will have a chance to be lower. I also got a bucket load of plastic plants for my twenty high and fifty five goldfish tank. I will clean them tomorrow and sort them out and put them in the tanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miss Bad Wolf (Mar 18, 2016)

Here are most of my new plastic plants with my girl betta and also the ph down and tetra water conditioner


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vrisnem (Jan 25, 2016)

A new gravel vacuum as mine decided to break down on me halfway through a WC.


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales (Aug 24, 2015)

Just made my first ever live plant order! I have a moss ball, but I feel like he (YES, I gave him a sex) doesn't really count lol. I ordered some Java Fern, Water Wisteria, Vallisneria (Spiralis) and another Moss Ball. I'm also very happy I got to support a local business, as I did not buy them from a chain store. Right now they are for Campbell's tank, but I'm assuming I can later have enough clippings to plant Horatio, Journey, and Draco's tanks too. Very very excited, I feel like I'm now an official hobbyist.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Ordered a pound of hornwort yes a full POUND and I'm paying on a beautiful copper trio of bettas ^^ next is a ton of moss


----------



## Vrisnem (Jan 25, 2016)

Not my purchase, but my mother kindly bought some brine shrimp and a moss ball for each of my male bettas that lacked one. First time someone else has contributed to their well-being.


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

Well it's for my community tank but the betta would have suffered a ton of roommates if I hadn't - got a 20 gal to replace my cracked 10 gal. That necessitated black foam (I like black background) and a new taller plant.

This could be fun to stock but I need to keep numbers low for maintenance sake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Most recently purchased a prefilter sponge for my divided 5.5 as Thor was getting pulled into the intake tube of the HOB filter. Before that I purchased a tank, gravel, plants and a new fish.


----------



## firewood04 (Dec 24, 2015)

2.5 gallon tank for Horton. A java fern, micromeria brownei (2), echinodorus, hydrgrophila angustifolia, and some unnamed grass. Also bought a 5 gallon for Lazarus who has made a full recovery and is getting prettier all the time.


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

Awww man... I ordered some IAL about a month ago, still hasn't arrived. Looks like it got lost in the mail. Bummer.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Gariana said:


> Awww man... I ordered some IAL about a month ago, still hasn't arrived. Looks like it got lost in the mail. Bummer.


 I would have posted the big batch of ail that I originally bought but I can't seem to find them I'm a stickler for good deals 100 G Grade A Giant Indian Almond Catappa Ketap?ang Leaves Aquarium Fish Betta | eBay


----------



## MissBlueHen (Jun 2, 2016)

Plants for happy fishy!
I got a couple pieces of java fern, an anubias nana, and some small peices of wisteria.
They are joining a moss ball and an amazon sword to make a little 5 gallon jungle.


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

Gariana said:


> Awww man... I ordered some IAL about a month ago, still hasn't arrived. Looks like it got lost in the mail. Bummer.


Ha! Turns out they weren't lost - our temporary postman just managed to misplace the package arrival notice. Went to the post office (just in case) and there they were, waiting for me. Yay! :laugh:

PS! Like many others I ordered my leaves from Amy - absolutely no regrets, great stuff!


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

1 of 3 10g tanks and a 25g, my fish are being upgraded! Thank God for Craigslist 45$ for the tanks and lids pretty good deal


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

I just ordered a bunch of silk plants, some driftwood, spongefilters and those suction cup divider holders ... I am working on a divided 30 gallon for my 3 boys.


----------



## altheora (Jul 23, 2016)

I'm more impressed by what I did NOT buy today. 

I did not buy the gorgeous, fully-planted, fully cycled 55g aquarium with stand on Craigslist for $200.

-stares at it-

My latest purchase was Seachem Prime, because I'm trying very hard to be a good fish owner. XD


----------



## Anne713 (Jul 18, 2014)

Jungle Fungus Clear.  Luckily it seems to have worked overnight!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anemonee (Feb 14, 2016)

I texted my mom to talk me out of buying a 2 gallon "tv shape" betta tank that was on clearance at my local non-chain store, which turned into her encouraging me to buy it and telling me I could keep the tank in her office lol! 

So I got that, I got some Java Moss and a Amazon sword for my 5 gallon (as well as a handful of ghost shrimp!) and then I just had to save this guy from his itty bitty cup. Still thinking of a name for him.


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

Got an anubias for Ossu's tank to replace the slowly dying crypt (it's a hard water crypt, so it has never liked being in there). I also bought two tiny moss balls, couldn't resist their cuteness.


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

I bought that big brown thing in the first pic for $7 
I bought a lot of those ferns and shrubby foliage at the thrift store - they were aquarium plants but rusted. I pulled the foliage off the rusty stalk and siliconed them to rocks. Adding that foliage and switching my decor around made that cello betta quit being aggressive (he was fine before but one certain arrangement he started being more territorial so I guess he feels safe again)

I also bought more of that fake hygro for $1.07 a plant on clearance to put in the tank to calm the betta - or worked! And yes they're plastic but I check fins daily and no problems yet. I did have a bad one once and I know what bad ones feel like now.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Got a $6 decent sized Anubias yesterday.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I got a canister filter for the goldfish, sea chem prime, a big order of moss, and Both of my orders of fish will be paid off this weekend


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

I bought a really terrific shaped piece of gold vine driftwood today. It has some very pointy bits on it though so I will be sanding those to make them smooth before placing it in Lotus' tank.


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

Bought Seachem stress coat and stability. Trying to cycle tanks.


----------



## Anne713 (Jul 18, 2014)

Ordered some Flurish Excel in hopes of it helping my plants. My poor guppy grass.  Also ordered some IAL a while back but they are still headed my way from Amy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales (Aug 24, 2015)

My most recent betta purchase was some Halloween tank decor from PetSmart. Don't want to be thinking about fall - I'm sad summer is ending - but I always buy them as soon as stores start selling them because I don't want them to sell out


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

First day in a month we went to the pet store and didn't buy anything for the fish. Also the first day we're not doing a water change on anybody (we've been doign the every other day), and the first day to fast. I didn't know what to do with myself with all the lack of maintenance, so I vacuumed the floor. Eep.


----------



## Amberjp (Apr 28, 2016)

Not what I bought today(one I bought yesterday & one I bought today) but things I've bought over the weeks

I got-
National Geographic silk plants set & 2 top fin plastic floating plants
Used decor(pic only shows 2 but I got 4 more+a background,$20 for all)-2nd and 3rd pic
Top fin log decoration-brown log from 2nd pic
Marineland 3 gallon nook kit
Large gravel vacuum
HMPKEE Salamander male betta


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

I bought a new tank last night for my baby girl. It's the AT20 from AquaTop.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Plants....always plants.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I bought some plastic plants, and one of those cute blue castles from Pet Smart.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Most recent...would probably be my newest girl Evey and her 3g KK. No more fish purchases for the forseeable future unless it's Prime or food. Mom's banned me from bringing more home and I'm seriously going to downsize.


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

Did you get another after you rehomed 3?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

@fernielou No. I got Evey before I decided to rehome the 3 I rehomed. Evey was one of the last two I got before realizing I had hit burnout and decided to rehome a couple.


----------



## Yoggiecast (Feb 25, 2016)

Marino balls!!!


----------



## Anne713 (Jul 18, 2014)

Holy IALs Batman!!! I should really read descriptions better! Lol










One leaf in a 10 gallon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

I found ial halos on eBay. They are die cut circles. Now if I can get them here from Taiwan before Christmas is another story 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amberjp (Apr 28, 2016)

I thought I was done for betta related purchases, I was wrong

I Got a 10g tank as I'm downgrading my 20g tall & more silk/plastic plants


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I've gotten so much stuff lol I need to find FLAT ial for breeding most of my others are a little too crinkled


----------



## Shortnsweet (Sep 16, 2015)

Just ordered more tank decor today, 3 small terracotta pots and a silk plant! Amazon says that they'll be here Tuesday and Wednesday... so now I wait! Also those IAL's are HUGE!


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

I just got a ton of Kanaplax in today. I ordered 4 packs with one day shipping, which ended up being about $38. I think I ordered too much.


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

Got a Zebra Nerite last week to see if it could help with the algae on my Anubias Pintos, took it a few days to catch on to the anubias but man, I haven't seen the leaves so white since I bought them! I thought they were stained  Will be sure to have a nerite in the tank from now on. 

Also got a Dwarf Syngonium 'mini pixie' from the plant nursery on my street, put the roots behind my double-sponge filter so it would hold the plants up above the water, and they've perked up quite a bit over night! Trying to block the filter flow as much as possible; though I have it very low any surface movement seems to agitate Renji. He refuses to blow bubble nests for me anymore unless the water is stagnant :| and I can't be having that.

Now I'm on the lookout for some nice, branchy root-like driftwood! Then my 2.5 should be complete!


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Not just for my Bettas but a second bottle of seachem stability. I'm finally getting my goldfish tank to stop crashing, between seachem products and the hydro canister filter. Now they are just bord and I need to get the rock and driftwood to really set up the tank the way I want.


Any ideas how to support large stones? (Think cichlid rock set-up)


----------



## Miss Bad Wolf (Mar 18, 2016)

I am so bad but I just got another betta 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Just purchased a driftwood piece, some food, and an air stone for my quarantine tank... turns out the air stone doesn't actually sink and stay at the bottom, which irritates me. So, I'll have to return/exchange it for an air stone with suction cups I guess. :-/


----------



## Mothercrow (Sep 4, 2016)

BlueInkFish said:


> Just purchased a driftwood piece, some food, and an air stone for my quarantine tank... turns out the air stone doesn't actually sink and stay at the bottom, which irritates me. So, I'll have to return/exchange it for an air stone with suction cups I guess. :-/


You can buy suction cups, I got some with little clips to hold cords, at the pet chain store. I found a whole bunch of things that suddenly needed to be clipped to suction cups. Orderly cords, you know.  

My most recent purchase was bacopa, anubias, vesuvias swords, and windelov java fern from aquabid, and a pack of cloth plants, a lotus lounger, and frozen brine shrimp from Petco. My husband claims that he will assign a fish allowance, but I doubt I'll stick to it.  

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## tindi (Aug 31, 2016)

One thing I noticed in my acrylic tank is after moving my thermometer around a few times is that the suction cup left a circle on the plastic that I couldn't rub off.
So as far as purchases go last Thursday I bought new fluval plant substract, nitrate and nitrite test kits, siphon hose, thermometer, and a castle decoration and I redid my marina 360. Yesterday I bought a 5 gallon Spec V along with gravel, heater and root tabs. Then today online I ordered two live plants and a new betta! I seriously need to cut up my credit card!


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

My most recent purchase? A stunning (shiny) blue black and white marble Male (he's actually kinda speckled) a beautiful red dragon pair that the seller turned into a trio with a free girl ^^ A set of antibiotics for emergencies ( I have to research them because I'm allergic to penicillin X.x) bio gold pellets and a set of flat Indian almond leaves


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Mothercrow said:


> You can buy suction cups, I got some with little clips to hold cords, at the pet chain store. I found a whole bunch of things that suddenly needed to be clipped to suction cups. Orderly cords, you know.
> 
> My most recent purchase was bacopa, anubias, vesuvias swords, and windelov java fern from aquabid, and a pack of cloth plants, a lotus lounger, and frozen brine shrimp from Petco. My husband claims that he will assign a fish allowance, but I doubt I'll stick to it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Thank you. Fortunately my lfs has a packet of suction cups for fish products!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

A week ago I lost Yuzu :-(

So today I went to the local indie store and got a blue/yellow/black/white marble dragon HM with the cutest little black marking over his lip, yellow butterfly pattern, blue speckles on his body and a tail that looks like piano keys ... I know I need to get pics of him, he's a stunner. He will eventually go into my huge bowl. Also, Prime. Can't do without Prime.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Got a new Finnex Stingray 20 in. For my 10 gallon tank! I love it!


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

BlueInkFish said:


> Got a new Finnex Stingray 20 in. For my 10 gallon tank! I love it!


It's light x.x I thought it was an actual stingray! Lol


----------



## Miss Bad Wolf (Mar 18, 2016)

I got a Betta cube and a betta filter for it yesterday. Now I have 4 betta tanks on my desk with 4 bettas in them. I gave my old Betta tank to my roommate.


----------



## Kadington (Apr 14, 2016)

It's not really a betta related purchase persay but I bought a 55 gallon for my birthday for a group of hap cichlid (Basically my dream tank) and a bunch of decor that will make it's way through my 2 betta tanks one day. I'm tempted to put my betta Grover in it well it's finishing up cycling ((I'm using preseeded filters from my old tanks so almost instant cycle and the tank is testing good at the moment with just a pleco in it.)) and before I get my cichlids.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

MysticSky22301 said:


> It's light x.x I thought it was an actual stingray! Lol


Lol! I too sometimes get confused with fish product names! :laugh:


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Kadington said:


> It's not really a betta related purchase persay but I bought a 55 gallon for my birthday for a group of hap cichlid (Basically my dream tank) and a bunch of decor that will make it's way through my 2 betta tanks one day. I'm tempted to put my betta Grover in it well it's finishing up cycling ((I'm using preseeded filters from my old tanks so almost instant cycle and the tank is testing good at the moment with just a pleco in it.)) and before I get my cichlids.



I've debated cichlids, after my goldfish all die of old age. ( If I don't decide to keep buying more -_- [wants another fan tail]) I love the colors but I'm worried about the aggression and cichlids are more messy ammonia wise than goldfish x.x I guess if I really want to do it I've gotta read read READ lol


----------



## Kadington (Apr 14, 2016)

MysticSky22301 said:


> I've debated cichlids, after my goldfish all die of old age. ( If I don't decide to keep buying more -_- [wants another fan tail]) I love the colors but I'm worried about the aggression and cichlids are more messy ammonia wise than goldfish x.x I guess if I really want to do it I've gotta read read READ lol


Yeah, I've been reading about them since I began the hobby just never had the space. It's such a maze of information. Lucky for me; I'm getting a set of cichlids that are already together and have been thriving together for a while now. Granted every thing is going to change for them so I'm still going to have to keep an eye out for problem children. My tank stand has space for a small qt tank at the bottom so I'm probably going to have to set up a small 5-10 on the bottom to place cichlids to cool off for a while. I also got a store up the street that said they'll help me if I get a problem child I have no recourse but to remove.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Silk plants from amazon, arrived, were most rigid plastic leaved 'silk' plant I'd ever seen and returned same day.. next day i get another set of silk plants from amazon.. these have green 'grass' of fin shredding doom on them (not shown in example photo) so likely to send them back too =,=
So most recent KEPT purchase is 2 new hydro theo heaters 25watt.


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

Another betta. SHoot me, man. Just do it because we are OUT OF CONTROL


----------



## Miss Bad Wolf (Mar 18, 2016)

astrummortis said:


> Another betta. SHoot me, man. Just do it because we are OUT OF CONTROL


I would but then who would take care of your bettas?


----------



## Mothercrow (Sep 4, 2016)

MysticSky22301 said:


> I've debated cichlids, after my goldfish all die of old age. ( If I don't decide to keep buying more -_- [wants another fan tail]) I love the colors but I'm worried about the aggression and cichlids are more messy ammonia wise than goldfish x.x I guess if I really want to do it I've gotta read read READ lol


How old are your goldfish? Isn't the average age in captivity 15 years? Isn't the Guinness record holder 45?


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Mothercrow said:


> How old are your goldfish? Isn't the average age in captivity 15 years? Isn't the Guinness record holder 45?


The oldest one is u years old ^^ I got him about 2 inches long he's now nearly 10


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

Got Ossu a bigger tank, so he's moved from an 8 gallon cube to a 12 gallon rectangle. Just made the switch and he's not happy that he had to spend 2 hours in a bucket...


----------



## firewood04 (Dec 24, 2015)

Another anibus and some wisteria. Oh another 3 marimos balls. Plants, plants and more plants.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Parazipro. I'm trying everything I can think of to get rid of Oscars bloated belly


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

Miss Bad Wolf said:


> I would but then who would take care of your bettas?


So true. I think my cat thinks 'me, obviously'


----------



## Miss Bad Wolf (Mar 18, 2016)

astrummortis said:


> So true. I think my cat thinks 'me, obviously'




Then who would care for your cat and keep your cat from 'taking care' of your fish. Cats are notorious for poor fish care help. I had a cat try to take care of my fish once but she fell into the tank and got out angry and wet but the fish were fine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

Miss Bad Wolf said:


> Then who would care for your cat and keep your cat from 'taking care' of your fish. Cats are notorious for poor fish care help. I had a cat try to take care of my fish once but she fell into the tank and got out angry and wet but the fish were fine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL Cat in tank? Oh, no! Time for a new profession >


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Got some Rotala, not sure which species. I can't wait for it to flourish... hopefully.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Last purchase? Craft mesh for dividers! Finally found the right size -_- 

Next non Fish purchase? Crypts. They grow so well for me! Maybe a good Java fern mat and a couple sword mother plants! If I keep this up I'll need flourish to keep them growing.


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

Had a piece of glass cut to size to use as a lid on the new 12 gallon tank. And bought two new plants for the same tank, dwarf sag and some vals. Going to finish making the changes in that tank tonight.


----------



## Mothercrow (Sep 4, 2016)

Another tank.


----------



## Strawberry and Anuhea (Oct 5, 2016)

*Strawberry*

I got a new red male crown fin 3-gallon tank plant gravel heater filter and light today. his name is strawberry. my other betta (Anuhea) is mad at my mum for coming home with him.


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

Believe it or not - I went out and bought... duckweed.


----------



## Vrisnem (Jan 25, 2016)

I purchased two gorgeous new bettas on AquaBid: click. :mrgreen: 

Plus my mother kindly bought the 20gal a huge silk plant. I've some very happy little guppies right now.


----------



## Miss Bad Wolf (Mar 18, 2016)

Would a new betta count? I think he is a round tail betta. I so wanted a black orchid but budget did not allow it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales (Aug 24, 2015)

My newest addition, a female veiltail named Caylee, and a fake hollow log with a heart shaped hole. That ornament seemed feminine enough without being over the top!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Most recent was sponge filter and hydro theo heater as well as mini 5" and 10"+ long siphons (already have but with so many tanks I wanted to get some more).
My husband insisted that we buy this boy when he saw him at petco last week


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

Bought a small piece of spiderwood for the 12g tank. It's soaking right now - I haven't tried it in the tank yet, so I don't know if it fits... _*fingers crossed*

_PS! Gorgeous betta, Aqua Aurora!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Gariana said:


> Bought a small piece of spiderwood for the 12g tank. It's soaking right now - I haven't tried it in the tank yet, so I don't know if it fits... _*fingers crossed*
> 
> _PS! Gorgeous betta, Aqua Aurora!


thanks ^^


----------

